# Don't you hate it when



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't you hate it when you catch up to a slower group and when they let you through you tee off and send your ball straight into the trees. This has happened to me in the past. I caught a group to day and I so thought I was going to do it it was on a tree line tight par 5 and I stepped up to the tee box and thought this will be fun and BANG straight down the middle. I'm just bragging now....:cheeky4:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

And it always seems like people will only let you through on a hole that has always had your number... something where you NEVER get across the water, always hit it OB... Whatever it takes to embarrass yourself, that'll be the hole where you get let through.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

This just brought back an embarassing moment on the first tee at the Murray parkway golf course. Three groups watching me and I swing, the ball hits a tree ten feet to the left of tee bounces back scares the hell out of crowd.
So I just held my head up, apologized, pick my ball up, walked back up to the tee and told every one I can hit the ball. So I tee up the crowd gets behind me more and I smack the ball to a perfecft position and distance to the green.
I get an ovation with cheering and alot of laughter even the pro commented to me that he's never seen that tree get hit.

Anybody else have an embarassing moment with people watching other than your golf buddies. Sorry Luke if I'm taking this a different direction.


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

Something similar:

Thanks to a somewhat slow foursome a couple of groups ahead of us, things started to back up a bit one day at the local muni. Not too bad though, the threesome behind us caught up to us on the eighth tee just as we were about to tee off. I hate that, and always feel the pressure to get going. Well, I was the last to tee off, and rushed myself a bit and as a result, shanked one left into a low hollow on the left guarded by a stand of trees. It was just a casual round and we weren’t keeping score anyhow, so I teed up another, just to pick up the pace. Well you guessed it, shanked the second ball to about 5 yards from the first. As I dumped the driver into my bag, one of the guys in the following group exclaimed: “Y’know, some guys work YEARS to get that kind of consistency!” Hell, even I had to laugh…

Did make a nice punch through a gap in the trees to get back in the fairway, but the only redemption was that I hit two balls into that little hollow and climbed out with six.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Powerfade said:


> “Y’know, some guys work YEARS to get that kind of consistency!”


You have to love someone with a sense of humor about things like that.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Powerfade said:


> Something similar:
> 
> Thanks to a somewhat slow foursome a couple of groups ahead of us, things started to back up a bit one day at the local muni. Not too bad though, the threesome behind us caught up to us on the eighth tee just as we were about to tee off. I hate that, and always feel the pressure to get going. Well, I was the last to tee off, and rushed myself a bit and as a result, shanked one left into a low hollow on the left guarded by a stand of trees. It was just a casual round and we weren’t keeping score anyhow, so I teed up another, just to pick up the pace. Well you guessed it, shanked the second ball to about 5 yards from the first. As I dumped the driver into my bag, one of the guys in the following group exclaimed: “Y’know, some guys work YEARS to get that kind of consistency!” Hell, even I had to laugh…
> 
> Did make a nice punch through a gap in the trees to get back in the fairway, but the only redemption was that I hit two balls into that little hollow and climbed out with six.


Great direction Bob and yes we all have our little moments like this and I love the some guys work for years for that consistency very quick thinking.:rofl:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Power fade puts two in the trees and comes out with six. You put six in the trees and come out "what do little balls look like.":headbang: your turn


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats ok Bob at least I can stand up and take 6 swings I dont need a lay down and nap inbetween each hole....


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey I logged in! And this has happened to me too. always at a par 3 water hazard,LOL C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> thats ok Bob at least I can stand up and take 6 swings I dont need a lay down and nap inbetween each hole....


I have to wait for you to catch up


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Hey I logged in! And this has happened to me too. always at a par 3 water hazard,LOL C/C


Where have you been? Luke can't keep up with the o*d guy here I'm too fast


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Where have you been? Luke can't keep up with the o*d guy here I'm too fast


Welcome back C/C and Bob your not that fast it's that I'm coming round to past you for the second time:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Welcome back C/C and Bob your not that fast it's that I'm coming round to past you for the second time:cheeky4:


The second time huh. Why do you think I'm taking a nap I'm waiting at the finish line... speedy.:headbang:


----------

